# would you trade Howard



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

for Horford, Williams and whatever?

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll expect to be loudly shrieked at, virtually speaking. But, yeah. If I'm running the Lakers? I'd do that in a heartbeat, improve the shooting on the perimeter with Williams. Get a professional to play the four and let Gasol go back to scoring in the post. And it would clean up a lot of the chemistry issues in the LA clubhouse.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Horford fits very well with in D'Antoni's system because he is a very consistent jump shooter for a big man, he passes well, defends well, rebounds well, and can run the floor. Lou Will gives them a backup PG/SG that they are desperately lacking, and he's a guy who could give them another perimeter player outside of Kobe and Nash who defenses are actually worried about.

It's not ideal value for LA, and I would expect there to be a 1st rounder in there too, but I think it could definitely be a good long term move for the Lakers if they don't feel like Howard wants to stay. If Howard is giving them the impression he'd resign than there's no reason to move him.

It is a deal that Atlanta would clearly do as well, they have the guard depth to lose Lou Will (though it wouldn't be a betterment of that area, it's a necessary drop off). Getting Dwight Howard would be the most exciting thing to happen to that franchise in who knows how long. Not only that, but it probably helps them keep Josh Smith since he's a FA this offseason.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

This deal is way too good for both teams for it to ever actually happen.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol... Damn, and to think 3 months ago a thread like this would have been considered blasphemy. My how things change.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why are we still worrying about offense first???


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It isn't just about the offense, it's about the betterment of the team. If Dwight is going to bolt at the end of the season than there are two options. You ride it out and hope you can win enough to change his mind, or you trade him for value. Nabbing Horford, Lou Will, and whatever else Atlanta will include might end up being the best option since Dwight does not seem to be enjoying himself in LA. If you think Dwight is going to say you don't even consider moving him, but if you guys aren't winning games and he's sending off nothing but negative vibes than it's something you'd be foolish not to consider.

It's not like Horford is an inept defensive basketball player, he's obviously not Dwight Howard, but he brings more than just offensive ability to the table. Lou Will is a little bit more one sided, but he also fills a GIANT hole in the rotation.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the other thing to consider is that you can probably get a similar offer in S&T this summer

as far as offense defense goes - Horford/Pau may be better than Pau/disinterested Howard anyway at least in terms of synergy and chemistry


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope. Let him leave 20 mil on the table, trade Pau for expirings and picks and make a splash in 2014.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I can't stand Dwight either. He reminds me of Lebron before Lebron decided he wanted to win. I want to punch him in his happy go-lucky face (and then run quickly the other way of course).

That being said trading him is clearly not the right move.

2010 Celtics. 1999 Knicks.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Only if he demanded to be traded there or we believed he would walk.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

If that trade will bring consistent effort and energy on defense...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This trade would give the Lakers two more solid shooters (one of whom would be the perfect 6th man for them) and would open Gasol up to play his game. I'm in favor of it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Nope. Let him leave 20 mil on the table, trade Pau for expirings and picks and make a splash in 2014.


Pau will be expiring in 2014 so why trade him if that's all you want to do?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Pau will be expiring in 2014 so why trade him if that's all you want to do?


Because then we would have draft picks instead of nothing.

Although I'm not sure whether we could get a quality draft pick for Pau.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Because then we would have draft picks instead of nothing.
> 
> Although I'm not sure whether we could get a quality draft pick for Pau.


but why would someone trade value expiring and a pick for the same value expiring?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> but why would someone trade value expiring and a pick for the same value expiring?


Because Pau is still a good player. And they could re-sign him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Because Pau is still a good player. And they could re-sign him.


According to most Laker fans who want to trade him, Pau sucks.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> According to most Laker fans who want to trade him, Pau sucks.


The way I see it Pringles isn't likely to find a way to integrate him and the Lakers aren't going to fire Pringles yet, so Pau is the one who has to go.

Sadly, that is what it has come down to.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont think D'Antoni is safe - I could see him being gone over the summer if this season continues down the road its on


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No! I would trade Gasol and I would do it freaking SOON!

Give me any of these guys in a deal for Pau and I'll YES it in 2 seconds...
Tyreke Evans
Rudy Gay
Monta Ellis/Ersan Ilyasova
Derrick Williams/Andrei Kirilenko/Barea
Gallinari
Millsap
Pierce

Get that joker outta here.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Trade Howard for who? Unless we are getting Labron Back than the answer is no


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

for horford, lou williams, morrow and a pick


----------

